# We went to a weighbridge near Salisbury



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks to DABurleigh's post I was able to visit the public weighbridge at:

Agriblends 
Blandford Road 
Coombe Bissett 
Salisbury SP5 5RL 
Tel: 01725 519494 
Mon-Fri



I cost £5 but was worth it.

Packed the van as if about to set out including the dogs and an extra 30kg of dogfood (which I had just collected from SCATS full water and fuel tanks even filled my grey water tank.

Result (plate data in brackets) all in Kg

Total 2820 (3015)
Front 1460 (1550)
Rear 1320 (1650)

So as at this moment I can't think of much that I've left out (No fresh food in the fridge and two plates and two pillows plus we normally have more doggy towels) and we did have 30Kg of extra dog food to compensate (12 Kg of dog food was seperately stowed). We seem to have 195 kg in hand which would need to be stowed towards the rear if it were possible. Now for an RV that wouldn't be much but for my van thats a significant percentage in hand. Also the wheels are right at the back on my van so no overhang to speak of.

The more observant will note that the front and rear measurement totalled is 40Kg lighter than the total measured. Apart from any inaccuracies in the weighbridge we approached and left the bridge on a slope and stopping the van exactly half way on and half way off was not easy. I estimate the slope as about 5%.

So for the moment, at least I'm a happy bunny, how many cases of wine divides into 195?.........and I could empty the grey water .......and we are not taking our dogs abroad..........

Regards Frank


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Why weigh with full fresh AND grey tanks ? 
In practice either or the other would be full or somewhere in between .. :?:
So in addition to the 195 kg you have the contents of the grey tank to divide by the mass of a case of wine :wink: 
Or fill the grey tank with wine .. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

ScotJimland said:


> Why weigh with full fresh AND grey tanks ?
> In practice either or the other would be full or somewhere in between .. :?:
> So in addition to the 195 kg you have the contents of the grey tank to divide by the mass of a case of wine :wink:
> Or fill the grey tank with wine .. :lol: :lol: :lol:


My grey tank is not fitted but lives in the shower tray when on the move which is at the very rear of the van. Ok not entirely rational but I wasn't going to fill the cassette toilet  or hang wet clothes in the shower room (a permanent feature last year in Scotland) :lol: or fill the refrigerator which is also near the rear.


----------

